# موقع العناصر الكيميائية



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (9 أكتوبر 2011)

موقع هام حول الجدول الدوري وتصنيف وخصائص العناصر الكيميائية

http://www.webelements.com/


----------



## safety113 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

موقع رائع
مرجع متكامل
بارك الله بك

وهذا مرجع اخر
http://www.jsystchem.com/?gclid=CL-MjuKJ4KsCFUu_zAodeEOdNQ

واخر
http://nicindustries.com/high_temperature_coatings.php?gclid=CPKkgfaJ4KsCFQIYzQodrw7vRg

لك الف تحية


----------



## محمد النـاصر (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزيل الشكر

على هذا الطرح الرائع

تحياتي*​


----------

